# Trail Cameras Banned in MT



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

I think allowing "realtime" cams which can send images to a website or cell phone during the hunting season should be banned. We cross the line at that point from scouting to realtime surveillance.

Any opinions out there? 8)

_May 06, 2010

Bestul: Montana's Trail Cam Ban Goes Too Far

Need a used trail camera, cheap? Montana might be the place to start your search. In a move that caught a whole bunch of people-including me-by surprise, the Montana Dept. of Fish, Wildlife & Parks has banned trail cameras during any open hunting season. 
This is this new law, found on page 10 of the FWP regulations:

"It is illegal for a person to possess or use in the field any electronic or camera device who's purpose is to scout the location of game animals or relay the information on a game animal's location or movement during any Commission adopted hunting season."

There's been a lot of discussion in recent years about the rapid expansion of technology in hunting. I understand the concern. I'm also emphatic that hunting must remain-in both perception and reality-a fair-chase endeavor. But this ban strikes me as a step too far.

I've been using trail cameras for the last five years. They are an enjoyable hobby, and in a couple of instances, have revealed the presence of a buck that I'd very much like to kill. But they have never given me an unfair edge in harvesting that buck. In fact, cameras usually have just the opposite effect; they take a snapshot of a buck that I have never seen and never will&#8230;.Pointing out (as if I need a reminder) that the advantage is clearly in favor of the deer!

Granted, with every improvement in technology there is the potential for abuse. "Real-time" cameras, which immediately send a photo to your cell phone or laptop, could be used by a hunter to adopt or alter a strategy that would result in killing game. But there's something important to remember, even about these ultra high-tech devices; they do not force a hunter to break the law. The vast majority of people can enjoy such a camera and not be tempted to use it to kill game.

So at this point, I feel badly for trail-cam users in Montana. Trail cameras are a popular and enjoyable hobby for many whitetail nuts&#8230; And unless they limit their use to off-season, Montana hunters just got robbed of a whole lot of fun. Your thoughts?_


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Just like any new advancement in technology, it can be used to go too far. However, I agree with the article that it allows me to see animals I probably wouldn't have seen. My whole family enjoys the trail cameras just to see animals we normally wouldn't see (cougars/bobcatas etc.). Too bad, I hope Utah doesn't follow suit.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

It says clearly that you can't use it during a hunting season... nothing about using one pre-season to verify a water source or food source or trail is being used and by what animal... only during a hunting season.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> Just like any new advancement in technology, it can be used to go too far. However, I agree with the article that it allows me to see animals I probably wouldn't have seen. My whole family enjoys the trail cameras just to see animals we normally wouldn't see (cougars/bobcatas etc.). Too bad, I hope Utah doesn't follow suit.


I agree with that. And, just because you get a picture of an animal doesn't mean you're going to shoot it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

What a waste of time and effort by Montana’s Game and Fish department!!!!! I don’t believe this was an issue with hunter's at all, more likely it was pushed as a PR tactic by the anti’s. 

Even if you did have the pictures sent to your phone, you either had better be really close to its location or have a helicopter to rush you in there.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

So is that specifying "During the season" or all year round? Sounds to me like it's only during the hunting season which is not nearly as bad as a full year round ban, IMHO. But if I've misread and it's an all out ban....sucks to live in MT right now.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

I kinda like the ban, but probably goes to far. I think trail cameras rock, but real time is to much. Say I have a network of 15 cameras I check on my laptop the morning I head out and every day at camp, that would greatly increase my odds of locating elk. If I have to hike to all 15, I don't see an unfair advantage. Maybe a ban that prohibits any device that can transmit information, and still allow trail cameras that don't. I want to use some on my Wasatch elk tag this year and it'll be my first experience.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I have no problem with MT banning the use of cams during the hunts, and have no problem with folks using them for scouting or just taking pics of wildlife they wouldn't normally see. That said, I wonder if the state is puting this ban in place because of the more sophisticated units that will be flooding the market in the not too distant future. I would think most hunters wouldn't utilize the instant viewing and downloading capabilities to "track" down thier buck. Those that would, well shame on them. :roll:


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Good.

Grandpa never had a trail cam, quad, GPS, or high power scope. As hunters can't we get off our arse and hike, scout, and learn to stalk.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

However, he had other advantages we/our children do not/will not have. Namely opportunity.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Good only sissy hunters who can’t read animal sign would use them. True hunters don’t show up on opening day download the summers habits. And tear off like the unethical hunters they are. Real hunters scout, they walk the trails. No need of a quad. They were taught how to SCOUT. And yes it started in boy scouts. That should get some of you lazy bums going…. O but I need this new technology, cuz I am to lazy. I was picked on. I didn’t have a grandfather to show me. I am afraid of the bears. Blab la bla. Get rid of em. In 20 years you lazy bums will be able to shoot your trophy from the comfort of you own little cubical and still call it hunting. That’s why they call it hunting, not downloading and slaughtering. I AM FOR IT……..


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm guessing about.... 68.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> No need of a quad.


I use my atv to get to my hunting area and then I park and hike my ass off.So your saying Im a lazzy ass hunter and don't know how to read the game ? People use there atv instead of there trucks it cheaper on gas and they can get to place people cant get trucks to. So your hole post is all bs in my eyes.

Now about the banded on the cameras. I think it stuiped. But like said before just because you got a pic of a big o buck or bull on your camera does not mean you are going to kill that buck or bull.All they do is help you watch your area and let you know what coming through there when your not there.I'm hoping I can pick up a couple here in the next couple years top put out.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd have to agree with the ban during the hunt. I like the idea of using them for scouting purposes but they should probably be shut off during the hunt. Seems to be more of an advantage than flying a plane during the elk hunt and that's been against the regs for a long time. Used to be you couldn't even use radios.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Corner Finder is right,IMO. Not about the ATV, but about hunting, part of fair chase is not knowing IMO. When you know a buck is in the area because of a cam shot, you will hunt that area harder knowing he is about. When normaly you might just keep hiking and stalking, so the camera has altered your hunting routine, and has made the scouting less of a challenge, you know the animal is around. And this is as i say MY OPINION! part of my elation in hunting is finding my prey on my own with my skills. Having pictures and an area takes alot away from the total experience, but i have seen pictures from cameras and really enjoyed them. And i have nothing against people that do use them for scouting purposes. When tech comes to hunting it is hard to draw a line, some hunters are recurve with flint, others are rangefinders and high powered scopes. And neither one is anymore right than the other, it is a matter of personal preference. The topic of tech has been disscussed on this forum many times, long range shooting equip and high power bows ect. And many pics have been posted from trail cams that have really been cool, where you draw the line is up to you. But i happen to know that outfitters were using trail cams in real time to put clients on big game, and Montana fish and game made the right call, BUT, (and this is a big BUTT) with that being said, do not fault the outfitters they need every tool in the box to keep familys fed! And i will be the first to say that if my kids are hungry i will use every tool known to man to put food on the table!! (some of ya all know what i am saying). The reintroduction was not the right move. Dave


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I agree with you corner.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

WOW....lots of votes for Corner on this one! I agree with you as well.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

HERE is the best article on it to date:

http://www.nrahuntersrights.org/Article.aspx?id=3322


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Renegade said:


> HERE is the best article on it to date:
> 
> http://www.nrahuntersrights.org/Article.aspx?id=3322


Dang you Rick for bringing a honest report to the forefront of the subject. It is a crying shame folks believe they need the folks in government to give everyone the equal choice and opportunity. What's next, I'm a poor white boy and I can't afford a $35 combo license, so I need a law to subsidize me and give me the same advantage that others save up for. Please folks, stop it before you regulate yourselves from being able to hunt! Cannibals and useful idiots! Enough said!


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

> What's next, I'm a poor white boy and I can't afford a $35 combo license, so I need a law to subsidize me and give me the same advantage that others save up for. Please folks, stop it before you regulate yourselves from being able to hunt! Cannibals and useful idiots! Enough said!


Your position is a trail camera ban during hunting season will lead to regulation banning hunting?

PS How does reference to race enter into this?


----------

